# Fly rod question



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Has anyone here tried out or looked at the White River fly shop intruder series rods? I bought the 8wt version in a combo they had for sale a while back. Love the feel of the rod, it's light and has plenty of backbone while still being sensitive. I've caught plenty of nice bass on it. 

As a fairly experienced fly fisherman my issue is I can't seem to produce more than about an 80' cast with it. Granted this is a value setup so it's not going to compare to my sage (6wt), however I feel like I should be able to get better distance out of it.

I don't need to cast 80+ feet for bass, however I would like to produce some longer casts for chasing reds at Calaveras as well as bay fishing at the coast. (I've used other 8wts, but this is my first to own). I'm not sure what the issue is here, not sure if it's my casting technique, the rod, my fly line, my fly, etc. 

I am currently throwing a Courtland 8wt FWF saltwater taper with a 9' leader (40lb butt, 30lb mid, 20lb end) with 15lb tippet, and typically throw size #6-#1/0 clousers, seaducers, poppers, gurglers, deceiver a, etc. So if anyone has any pointers of insight Id love to hear it. Thanks yall!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Some rods just don't have the backbone to go long. I owned a TFO Mangrove and was frustrated by the distance. it was a good rod, but it was better suited for closer in work than swinging for the fences. If you can get the distance in other 8 weights, it's probably the rod. If you can't, you may need to tweak you technique.

There will be a distance casting class at the Texas Expo in New Branfels on May 30. You might check that out or better yet, bring your rod and see if one of the CCIs has a suggestion.

http://txflyfishexpo.com/casting/

Tight Lines!

Michael Quigley
Saltwater Chairman
Texas FlyFishers


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks! Will definitely have to check that out, NB is right up the road for me, I may look into getting a TFO Pro2 when my tax return comes in


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

double-haul and shoot line. 

if the rod won't throw an 8 long, put a 7 on it.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

So dropping a line size should increase my distance? This makes sense based on friction decrease in the line guides, and weight reduction, but how will it affect wind resistance?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Nah, the reason you ainâ€™t chunking longer than 80 (assuming itâ€™s not you or your technique) on your 8 pole sounds like itâ€™s because that cheap rod dudnâ€™t have enough backbone to carry the whole line (not sure why youâ€™d want to carry line anyway) or take the load needed to shoot the whole thing when u dub-haul the bejeezus out of it.


Going down to a 7 just means that the rod wouldnâ€™t have to take as much weight/pressure needed to load the rod up enough to chunk the whole thing.


Problem with going down to a 7 means that itâ€™s gonna take more effort to load the rod for close in shots.


The other thing you could do is get a rod with a bit more backbone, like an Axiom or something.

In places where thereâ€™s faster moving fish where you have to be able to make quick, long shots cuz the fish move fast (and you donâ€™t have time to get closer), or if youâ€™re fishing gin clear water for bones or permit, etc, then yeah, youâ€™re gonna need to be able to get it all the way out there. 



But for reds in Texas, why? Theyâ€™re dumb and slow movingâ€¦you have time (if youâ€™re just quiet) to get closer. And if youâ€™re fishing for permit and bones, chances are you ainâ€™t gonna be using that rod anywayâ€¦ just sayinâ€™


As for line diameter, it maybe technically effects wind resistance, but not to the extent youâ€™re gonna be able to tell. What effects the â€œwind resistanceâ€ youâ€™re talking about is the size of the loop. Throw a tight loop and wind resistance won't be a factor (till itâ€™s blowing +20, then yeah, youâ€™re gonna have issues.) 



you know how to throw a tight loop, right?



and much like the "wind resistance", "line diameter thru rod guides friction blah blah"... while technically being true, maybe, ain't gonna be any difference that anyone on the planet would be able to notice.










Anyway, hope that helps. If not, mehâ€¦

Wah da tah.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great info actually, and no I don't plan on ever using this rod for permit or bones haha, (am seriously considering getting a TFO Pro2 however, love the feel of it) 

I was thinking about this today and it came to mind that another issue I may be having is that compared to my other rods (my sage for instance) this rod is a fairly slow action rod, whereas my VT2 (6wt) has a VERY fast blank. Even my 3wt seems to have a faster action than this. With these faster rods my loops tend to be very tight, and my casts very accurate. So in conclusion it may just be that I need to work on my feel for the rod as well, and a 7wt line might have no problem loading this rod at all. 

As far as my want to cast farther, it's not really a matter of being unhappy with my casting ability. I'm probably one of the most proficient casters I know. But it's a constant drive to improve upon my skill, always trying to get better


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Look into the Echo rods. They're designed by Tim Rajeff--the guru of G Loomis rods. They don't cost a ton, they cast great, and they're DURABLE. I like them as well as my Sages.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

huh, i always thought the guru of G. Loomis rods was Gary Loomis.



ya learn something everyday...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> I'm probably one of the most proficient casters I know.


sig-worthy awesomeness...

seriously, this made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I wasn't trying to toot my own horn, I was just meaning of the folks I fish with and know personally, I'm one of the better casters. I spend a lot of time practice casting and challenging myself


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ish is right, you don't need to make 80' casts to catch redfish. In fact I use a slower rod that loads faster specifically to make easier shorter casts. I realized that most of my casts are well within 40-50' max. Im sure 80'+ casts are required somewhere, but not on the TX flats.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a,friendly correction Boboe, Steve Rajeff is the rod designer of G Loomis. Arguably the finest caster on the planet. His brother is Tim Rajeff the owner of Echo. A champion caster in his own right.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Teamgafftop13 said:


> I wasn't trying to toot my own horn, I was just meaning of the folks I fish with and know personally, I'm one of the better casters. I spend a lot of time practice casting and challenging myself


nah, i know what you mean. it was just funny when i read it.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright lol just making sure, I'll probably be out on the Guad tomorrow practicing and lookin to catch some Guaddies and LMB, hopefully the fish are cooperative lol


----------

